# Cruze exhaust



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

What kind of cruze do you have? The only people i know that have fitment issues are the RS package owners and even then it's only when you get to the bumper, plenty of us are running full exhausts with no issues.


----------



## santana574 (Nov 18, 2014)

I have the LT. That's exactly why he confused me.. exhausts aren't complex at all.. he said because the way the muffler is, however I don't see what that has to do with anything when I'd be completely changing my exhaust from the cats down. Should I just look into a different shop? I don't see why it'd be difficult for him?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Yea i would have gone somewhere else when he said that, it's a pretty simple setup. I went to an exhaust shop and they custom did mine for around 160 then i got a different tip added.


----------



## santana574 (Nov 18, 2014)

That's it??? I was expecting 400.Yeah I was concerned maybe they had a crazy set up to cancel more noise out.. but alright thankyou!! I've been pretty bummed because of that haha, would've been a major set back cause I would've gone with that 700 kit..


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

The shop I went to was real cool and I think it ended up being around 200 installed with the tip I chose, I did go with a straight pipe tho no muffler no resanators... so keep that in mind when you're thinking price wise


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Flowmaster doesn't offer a same side in as out muffler.

Your Cruze exaust enters and exits on the left side of the muffler.

Rob


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

^ Yup, Just saw that when I was looking up flowmasters. I'm a little surprised they didn't offer you something else maybe like a magnaflow or borla? Unless you were dead set on the flowmaster then that makes sense.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The exhaust may only get hairy on the rear eco panel as it needs to be spot on for this hole. Besides that I call BS on this being a super advanced job. Did you request a single to dual from the 2nd cat back with X pipes and a H pipe just for good measures? The rear muffler doesn't need to be as it sits as you kinda have space for one to just go from the axle back to where you want a tip to protrude out the back.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Look for a different shop, sounds like that one is either inept of lazy. Only two aftermarket cat back exhausts that keep the factory muffler location are the ZZP and the single output Magnaflow. Magnaflow is the only company that makes one that fits the RS packaged car without modification. 

Comparing the magnaflow and ZZP, the magnaflow has much nicer bends & build quality. 

















Magnaflow on car:


----------



## santana574 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah I'm not specific with the muffler placement. I just want it to be a simple cat back exhaust like in the picture posted by merc6 (thanks) with the 80 series Flowmaster (like this one the most) but I'm assuming that's where they made the mistake. I'm assuming they were planning on putting it on the same spot. Which clearly from the picture they have room.. found a good muffler shop in a different city so I'll just go their. They kept asking "what's wrong with it? Why do you want to change it?" Kind of stumped me lol


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Yea, I'm a litle surprised they didn't offer you something else? Sounds like they were to lazy to do the job.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Another member and I have this and it is amazing:
11-14 CHEVY CRUZE EXHAUST - BOLT ON - (STAINLESS - 2.5 IN)

Also, ask them to swap out the muffler with this instead:
ADD ON - RESONATOR OPTION - 14 INCH MODEL

The other muffler is too big around and will hang down a bit too much. It works fine, but that's my opinion. I recently swapped out for the resonator. It'll give you the same sound.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

KOBALT said:


> Another member and I have this and it is amazing:
> 11-14 CHEVY CRUZE EXHAUST - BOLT ON - (STAINLESS - 2.5 IN)
> 
> Also, ask them to swap out the muffler with this instead:
> ...


I looked at this exhaust for awhile and almost pulled the trigger on it, Ended up having a shop make mine tho. Actually looks like a solid system for the price, and it looks very similar to mine bends wise.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah it's legit. I was very surprised, to be honest. Bolted up perfect and I love the sound of it.


----------

